# Can your camera do this?



## Garbz (Oct 28, 2010)

I present to you the camera we just bought at work. Here's a picture. Try and guess it's purpose. No it's NOT waterproof. And to give you an indication of the size of it it's bigger than a 1D or D3 and in width wise is probably slightly bigger than a Hassey H3D. Don't be fooled by the buttons. You can't reach the shutter release button with your hand on the grips on the side. (The person who designed that needs to be belted over the head with this camera, ... or probably was)


----------



## Steph (Oct 28, 2010)

The casing and the picture on the back of the camera suggest to me it is a camera to be used in areas where there are risks of explosions.


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 28, 2010)

It is taking a picture of a valve.


----------



## usayit (Oct 28, 2010)

The URL for the image gives away the answer...


----------



## pbelarge (Oct 28, 2010)

This camera is used in hazardous locations. It is designed, not to cause the explosion.

I shoot photos of electrical installations. I was at a plant with hazardous locations, and they would not let me take my camera on the walkaround.
I do not use an expensive camera for my industry shots, as I generally use the images for PPT. (I have 85,000 images in 800 folders )


----------



## Rekd (Oct 28, 2010)

CorDEX Instruments - answering your flameproof, intrinsically safe and ATEX digital camera needs
:lmao:


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 28, 2010)

(Class 1, Div 1) or (Class 1, Div 2)?


----------



## pbelarge (Oct 28, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> (Class 1, Div 1) or (Class 1, Div 2)?


 
What forum are we on?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Garbz (Oct 28, 2010)

Damn you all cheated !  You know I've shown this to most of the people I know, and they didn't get it. I'm surprised to see some people. Though next time I'm changing the URL so there's no cheating 

Ok bonus question: How does it prevent explosions? 



Big Mike said:


> (Class 1, Div 1) or (Class 1, Div 2)?



I live in Australia. It's a Zone IIC T4 with ex'd protection. Thus I think if you convert that to wonky American standards it's Class 1, Div 1 suitable for hazardous areas with a flammable atmosphere under normal operation.


----------



## usayit (Oct 28, 2010)

Garbz said:


> Though next time I'm changing the URL so there's no cheating



Better modify the pic too..... tineye.com successfully located the photo too.  

I noticed it comes in a wonderful shade of orange as well....


----------



## abraxas (Oct 28, 2010)

Garbz said:


> ...
> Ok bonus question: How does it prevent explosions?
> 
> 
> ...



Kangaroo jelly?

-


----------



## Steph (Oct 29, 2010)

Garbz said:


> Damn you all cheated !


 
No, I didn't. Just the look of the camera and mainly the picture on the back gave it away from me. I worked in explosive areas before and the light fittings were similarly enclosed.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 31, 2010)

Steph said:


> No, I didn't. Just the look of the camera and mainly the picture on the back gave it away from me.



Some people cheated 



usayit said:


> I noticed it comes in a wonderful shade of orange as well....



Yep ours is the orange one. I thought it was a pretty ugly choice of colour till I got home and realised my Nikonos-V is the same shade of orange, and now I like it.


----------



## Helen B (Oct 31, 2010)

Things were so much simpler in the days of film. You either used a clockwork movie camera like a 16 mm Bolex or any mechanical shutter camera - I used a Nikkormat with the meter battery removed when working in coal mines.



Garbz said:


> Ok bonus question: How does it prevent explosions?



Just a normal flameproof enclosure with a standard production camera inside? Ie an enclosure that can withstand an explosion inside it without rupturing, and without allowing the escape of flame/gas hot enough to ignite explosive mixtures outside the enclosure. It's not totally dissimilar to the way a miner's flame lamp works, or the flame trap on a diesel engine - stop flame from inside reaching the outside.

The alternative, not applicable for this camera, would be intrinsically safe - ie the circuitry is proven and certified to be incapable of initiating an explosion. That's why I had to remove the battery from my Nikkormat and why battery powered stopwatches and wristwatches weren't allowed. It wasn't that they were considered capable of causing an explosion, but that they were not proven and certified as such. 

I found it a fascinating subject when shooting underground in coal mines.

Best,
Helen


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Oct 31, 2010)

Helen B said:


> Things were so much simpler in the days of film. You either used a clockwork movie camera like a 16 mm Bolex or any mechanical shutter camera - I used a Nikkormat with the meter battery removed when working in coal mines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This brings an interesting question to mind. To me anyway.

I did a lot of shooting in caves and underground stone quarries once upon a time and the only risk there was just a few tons of rocks falling on your head, lol. No explosion problem so I used a flash. Also used a helmet with a gas light to get around so, open flame.

What did you use for lighting in the mines?


----------



## Helen B (Oct 31, 2010)

We used locomotive headlamps when we could. These were (still are?) a pair of caplamp batteries* mounted together and topped by a powerful lamp. They were too directional on their own, but OK with diffusion spun (like thin fibreglass cloth). Caplamps were also usable, though less powerful. There used to be different caplamps for different jobs: one type with a powerful concentrated beam but limited usefulness up close; and one with a diffuse reflector more suitable for only close-up tasks such as would be done on a hand-filling face. The latter were better for near photogaphy not just because they threw a more even light but also because if you are trying to light the miners' faces you run less risk of blinding them with a powerful beam. Caplamps in coal mines are flameproof rated.

The flame safety lamps ("Davy lamps" commonly, "Garforth lamps" in particular) do not really give out enough light - they were only used for detecting methane ("fiedamp") or oxygen deficiency ("blackdamp" or stythe or stife).

*Caplamp batteries didn't fit on your helmet - they hang from your belt when powering a caplamp.

Best,
Helen


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks, very interesting.




Helen B said:


> *Caplamp batteries didn't fit on your helmet - they hang from your belt when powering a caplamp.



This sounds like what I have except mine works with gas. Belt pack has a chamber with some kind of solid thing (it's been so many years I don't remember what it is), water from a reservoir drips onto it and creates gas which goes to the light through a hose. Fairly small and light for the amount of light time it gave me but, since it is an open flame, it wouldn't work in a mine.


----------



## Helen B (Oct 31, 2010)

That is calcium carbide, or simply "carbide", which produces acetylene when water is added.

Best,
Helen


----------



## table1349 (Oct 31, 2010)

Cool camera Garbz.  Is he the same person that came up with this? Wireless Sony Ccd Coffee Maker Hidden Camera 2.4g Wireless Sony Ccd Juicer Hidden Camera | omejo | Import Export Trade Leads TradersCity


----------



## j-dogg (Oct 31, 2010)

My Nikkormat FTN can do all that crap.

Just saying......


----------



## Garbz (Nov 2, 2010)

Helen B said:


> Things were so much simpler in the days of film. You either used a clockwork movie camera like a 16 mm Bolex or any mechanical shutter camera - I used a Nikkormat with the meter battery removed when working in coal mines.



For the record I consider your reply cheating  Honestly I'm consistently amazed at the breadth and depth of your knowledge. I actually do a similar thing where I work. The Nikon FE with a battery removed works wonders. Pitty with all the control of work now we can't bring anything into permit zones which isn't specifically on an exemption register.



j-dogg said:


> My Nikkormat FTN can do all that crap.
> 
> Just saying......



False. No flash. Oh and when a bunch of engineers are waiting for pictures of cracks in a reactor that costs $50k /hour while shut down, you don't want your reply to be holdup guys I'm expecting the film back from the lab in an hour or so. :lmao:


----------

